# Northeast Schutzhund Clubs



## rkwjunior (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello, I'm from the Boston area (South Shore) and thinking about getting into Sch/IPO. Just curious to see who here has experience with the local clubs up here in the Northeast. 
I'm in the process of finding a dog, so i'm doing my research on local clubs that would tolerate a novice with absolutely no experience. Tell me your experiences, likes and dislikes, opinions.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Only helper I know in the general Boston area is Steve Romard. I don't know what club he is with now, but very knowledgeable man and an extremely good helper.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

lhczth said:


> Only helper I know in the general Boston area is Steve Romard. I don't know what club he is with now, but very knowledgeable man and an extremely good helper.


I heard he moved out of the country, could be wrong....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He was still there the end of June and since his son lives there, I don't see him leaving the country.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You are right, I googled his name, and a phone # came up in MA. Someone had mentioned they thought he moved out of the country, as there was an inquiry trying to locate him. That was in late winter.


----------



## rkwjunior (Oct 9, 2014)

Can someone give me his contact number, i googled his name and couldn't find one?? Thanx


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would contact the regional director for the New England region and have him give you the contact information for the clubs in your area. 

United Schutzhund Clubs of America

Click on Clubs and Events, on New England, and then on the Clubs tab or Regional Officers.

There appears to be three clubs in MA. 

Our USCA VP and the regional training director for New England, Frank Phillips, would probably know how to get hold of Steve or he could direct you to a good club.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Steve was (and maybe still is) training with Baystate Schutzhund Club in Mass.


----------

